# Who is the UFC's biggest woman slayer?



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

Regardless of if they are married/with someone at the moment, I reckon it would be Bisping or Franklin. And Arlovski when he was still with the UFC.

They pull like no one's business.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

anthony johnson? badum-ching!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Akiyama.

Need we discuss more?


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Chuck Liddell


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

roger huerta


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Randy Coutour , his third marriage (i think its his 3rd) going down the drain. On the good side of this , the next in line is right up his gym and he's the "personal" trainer to her in Gina.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Randy probably tapped that already.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Burkman, he pulled Arianny if im not mistaken... Thats the only one you need to pull to be the man.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Akiyama.
> 
> Need we discuss more?


I agree.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

box said:


> Burkman, he pulled Arianny if im not mistaken... Thats the only one you need to pull to be the man.


NOOOOO

I can't imagine that hideous creature getting with muh dream woman...


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

box said:


> Burkman, he pulled Arianny if im not mistaken... Thats the only one you need to pull to be the man.


He hit it and quit it. Fo sho


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

we already have a akiyama sexyama battlestation warwagon


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

a post about who's the biggest mack in the UFC??

Ive seen it all now :laugh:


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Sekou said:


> a post about who's the biggest mack in the UFC??
> 
> Ive seen it all now :laugh:


Exactly what I thought. Well if I couldn't pick Sexiyama, I would go with Clay Guida, just to be an ass.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP, Arlovski, Huerta, and Randy. IDK what it is about Randy. He makes me freakin crazy, almost as much as GSP.

Akiyama is on a whole different length of wave. His mackitude cannot be measured by conventional standards.

Honorable mentions to Marquardt and Ryan Bader.

I can't believe there's no prior mention of GSP in this thread. Hellooo, you're the guys who talk about his sexy accent and dreamy blue eyes!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Diego had and dumped Ali Sonoma cause he wanted to concentrate on fighting. 

Tito has the USA's cum dumpster in Jenna.

I would think Roger Huerta, Liddell, GSP, Alves

Dont forget Cameron Dollar who says he has banged hundreds and hundreds


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Diego had and dumped Ali Sonoma cause he wanted to concentrate on fighting.
> 
> Tito has the USA's cum dumpster in Jenna.
> 
> ...


Picture of CD the sex machine please!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Whoa! He is NOT what I expected! He must have an amazing tongue, or 10 inches or something.

Damn I'm shocked!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

steveo412 said:


>



*TYPICAL SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA EMO BOY.....EARLOBE PLUGS AND ALL*


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

limba said:


> roger huerta


agreed,

or Jardine.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Joe Son.......


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

bj penn had a fine piece of ass next to him at one event.

probable Rampage...he has baby's all over the world.

jason mayhem miller in japan


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Akiyama.
> 
> Need we discuss more?


Agreed.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I think it's between these two:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Sexyama + Shogun = Sexygun


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Sexyama + Shogun = Sexygun


Hahaha :thumb02:


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

shogun HAND DOWN. (besides sexyama)
he is married to a model and did pose for some products in brazil i believe.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

GSP or Akiyama hands down <3


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Whoa! He is NOT what I expected! He must have an amazing tongue, or 10 inches or something.
> 
> Damn I'm shocked!


I thought you women said it doesn't matter! What am I going to do with my life now!!!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

what about pretty boy Dan Cramer from TUF 7, the kid from Connecticut who worked at a Country Club.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone else ready chuck's book, multiple stories of slayin hoes, including when he beat tito, dana came to chuck's hotel room the next morning to collect the icemans gloves and shorts to keep as a souvenir, dana said he couldn't even count how many women, or condoms, were all over the room. Hi Ohhhhh!!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

name goes here said:


> I thought you women said it doesn't matter! What am I going to do with my life now!!!


It does if it's attached to a goofball like Cameron Dollar!

Conversely, if GSP is packin what I think he is, it's just icing on the Quebecois cake.

I knew Chuck was an epic whore. It's written all over him. What's his book called again?

Dan Cramer was exactly that, a pretty boy, and therefore did not appeal to me. Teenage and early 20s girls are probably all over him, however.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I would say gsp


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Haha this thread is awesome. I figure to start off with the "no ****" defense before I start talking about which fighters I think get the most play.

From the look of the thread it seems many of us are taking "gets the most ass" as the same thing as "good-looking".

If you're going to base this on the best looking, here are my picks for man pretty, all of which have already been said:

Shogun
GSP
Huerta
Akiyama
Dan Cramer
James Irvin
Alves
Franklin
Machida

But, what this list is really asking is who gets the MOST. To me, that requires the right blend of looks, fame, money, and ability to treat women like shit. To this I think GSP would definitely be eliminated, as he simply seems too nice to be a legit womanizer. Dan Cramer comes off as the same way, although given the right frat party, I'm sure he could clean up. Shogun has a gf I believe, so that might take him off the list for "most" in terms of total number of different women….maybe not still. Same with Huerta. This list now becomes:

Chuck Liddell
Akiyama
James Irvin
Bisping
Diaz brothers
Rampage
Mayhem
A. Silva

I can just hear Chuck dropping a line like, "how would you like to be able to say you f*cked Chuck Liddell?" Very similar to Pat Burrell dropping lines on chicks like, "can you believe you're talking to Pat Burrell?"


----------



## tykilroy (Aug 25, 2008)

box said:


> Burkman, he pulled Arianny if im not mistaken... Thats the only one you need to pull to be the man.


Huerta hit that ass also.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

All_In_GSP said:


> Haha this thread is awesome. I figure to start off with the "no ****" defense before I start talking about which fighters I think get the most play.
> 
> From the look of the thread it seems many of us are taking "gets the most ass" as the same thing as "good-looking".
> 
> ...


i have to disagree with the last two on each list, Machida has a wicked unibrow, i mean huge eyebrows regardless, and a silva doesn't seem the type, i mean im not even sure if he's straight lol think about him ringside in a pink shirt, every event, think about it


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Seperator88 said:


> i have to disagree with the last two on each list, Machida has a wicked unibrow, i mean huge eyebrows regardless, and a silva doesn't seem the type, i mean im not even sure if he's straight lol think about him ringside in a pink shirt, every event, think about it












Lyoto has since cleaned up the uni. Did you see his close-up at UFC 100?






He's no Shogun, but he's a good-lookin cat, IMO.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

not ufc, but i think giant silva pulls mad wool


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

All_In_GSP said:


> Lyoto has since cleaned up the uni and is a pretty good-lookin cat. Did you see his close-up at UFC 100?


ahhh true, thank goodness, it would be really funny if he didn't know what the shirt said though.

and i don't know if i saw the close up or not but i remember looking at him and thinkin i bet he doesn't wear deoderant either


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Haha this thread is awesome. I figure to start off with the "no ****" defense before I start talking about which fighters I think get the most play.
> 
> From the look of the thread it seems many of us are taking "gets the most ass" as the same thing as "good-looking".
> 
> ...




lol this post is layered in truth. the only selection I disagree with is machida due to his unibrow and bad teeth which you can only notice when he smiles. 

Basically what I'm trying to say is that he doesn't do it for me :ause::


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought Anderson Silva, Rich Franklin and Michael Bisping were all pretty serious family guys? Of course that doesn't mean the can't have been wild when they were younger, although I don't think Franklin have ever been a womanizer.

GSP is good looking but he seems to me like someone who probably misses a lot of opportunities with the ladies, like he's too slow to pull the trigger and too polite. And I don't think it's about the looks that much, when you are in the UFC you will get sluts anytime if you want to, I'm pretty sure.

My guess is Kongo, Liddell, Alves, Rampage and Randy.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Machida cant get the ladies cuz he drinks urine what girl would want that!?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> I thought Anderson Silva, Rich Franklin and Michael Bisping were all pretty serious family guys? Of course that doesn't mean the can't have been wild when they were younger, although I don't think Franklin have ever been a womanizer.
> 
> GSP is good looking but he seems to me like someone who probably misses a lot of opportunities with the ladies, like he's too slow to pull the trigger and too polite. And I don't think it's about the looks that much, when you are in the UFC you will get sluts anytime if you want to, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> My guess is Kongo, Liddell, Alves, Rampage and Randy.


That nice-guy thing is just camouflage for GSP, I bet. He strikes me as one of those sweet, courteous, polite seeming types who is actually a freak of epic proportions. The vast majority of women I know experience the panties-flying-off phenomenon when they encounter this type, BTW.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

GSP is French (essentially) as such he must be a serial womanizer


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

name goes here said:


> GSP is French (essentially) as such he must be a serial womanizer


That accent pulls a lot of women, IMO.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> That nice-guy thing is just camouflage for GSP, I bet. He strikes me as one of those sweet, courteous, polite seeming types who is actually a freak of epic proportions. The vast majority of women I know experience the panties-flying-off phenomenon when they encounter this type, BTW.


Or is this just what your fantasies tell you GSP is like?


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

the question is who in the UFC, not nesessarily a fighter, pulls the most tail...and the undisputed winner by a long margin would be *Joe Rogan*!

with his TV career, standup, radio and web gigs plus the UFC commentary he has to beat ladies off using his dick like a club 

Rogan is probably the mackinest mack daddy of this generation raise01:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Or is this just what your fantasies tell you GSP is like?


That too, but I can see it in his eyes, baby. 'E can't wait for me to sweep 'im.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

As much as I hate to say it Matt Hughes probaby hit that farmers girl muff he seems like he was a stud. I bet Frankie Edger back in the day hes got some swagger oh and out ufc Faber hands down.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Clay Guida, its the locks.


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

Blitzdog said:


> the question is who in the UFC, not nesessarily a fighter, pulls the most tail...and the undisputed winner by a long margin would be *Joe Rogan*!
> 
> with his TV career, standup, radio and web gigs plus the UFC commentary he has to beat ladies off using his dick like a club
> 
> Rogan is probably the mackinest mack daddy of this generation raise01:


Haha agreed! Chicks wouldn't even know what is happening, and BAM, they have been Joe Rogan'd!!

He would get more tail than Derren Brown on viagra.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm suprised that this thread didn't turn into a complete GSP worship thread. 

The answer is Joe Rogan by the way.


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

I disagree with the person that said tito. Its one thing to hit it and quit it, but he basically settled down. Chuck liddell on the other hand nailed one of my favourite pornstars and then kicked her to the curve like a bad habit. I'm speaking of jayden james google her.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Akiyama.
> 
> Need we discuss more?


/end thread



also

gsp has an ugly face imo, great body horrid face >_<

I'd say melvin guillard, nate marq, arlovski (personally i think he takes my vote)


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

.........me ........raise01::thumbsup:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pornstars are pornstars though, there hot but not that impressive of a catch. Like its obvious there just sluts, someone who takes down a real legit hotty beats Jayden for sure. Ya I know who she is, I watch my share of internet porn ahahah.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

jack meoff said:


> .........me ........raise01::thumbsup:


your hand does not count as a woman jack ;D


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

xeberus said:


> your hand does not count as a woman jack ;D


dammit ! i knew something was,nt right when it wasnt nagging me to death ...lol


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

jack meoff said:


> dammit ! i knew something was,nt right when it wasnt nagging me to death ...lol


Yea for sure, or in your case when it didnt demand 50$ afterwards.

haha im sorry xD loopy late night mood, i should sleep >_<


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Any mma'ers get legitimate hotness, such as *famous *actresses or models?


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Yea for sure, or in your case when it didnt demand 50$ afterwards.
> 
> haha im sorry xD loopy late night mood, i should sleep >_<


xeberus= female ? just curious ....and 50 bucks ? how did you know ?? either your a dude thats speaking from experience or the one chick i paid that time to su...awe nvm , not important ..


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

jack meoff said:


> xeberus= female ? just curious ....and 50 bucks ? how did you know ?? either your a dude thats speaking from experience or the one chick i paid that time to su...awe nvm , not important ..


I'm definitely a dude xD and what happens in vegas, burns like a motherfuck until you get cream from the doctor :thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

xeberus said:


> I'm definitely a dude xD and what happens in vegas, burns like a motherfuck until you get cream from the doctor :thumb02::thumb02:


 this ...this ...one time ...in ...in bandcamp ...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

jack meoff said:


> this ...this ...one time ...in ...in bandcamp ...


You shined a flute?

..against your will while they played hide the tea cup?


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

xeberus said:


> You shined a flute?
> 
> ..against your will while they played hide the tea cup?


i was gonna say smoked some crack and banged fat girls in the butt , but whatever , tomoto / tamato right ?:confused02:


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Tito has the USA's cum dumpster in Jenna.


That description made me laugh out loud. Repped for accurate use of adjectives.


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> Pornstars are pornstars though, there hot but not that impressive of a catch. Like its obvious there just sluts, someone who takes down a real legit hotty beats Jayden for sure. Ya I know who she is, I watch my share of internet porn ahahah.


Who do u reckon is a legit hotty that beats out jayden james? Ok if it was sara jay, but nobody can touch jayden with her extremely hot looks. Haha gonna come to jennas defence now. About the cum dumpster comment. She is known for spitting cum out she never swallows what garbage can or dumpster rejects the contents put in? Dunno After taking a second look at thiago alves with (a cap on because of his balding) I think he looks really good.


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

DA_sasori said:


> Who do u reckon is a legit hotty that beats out jayden james? Ok if it was sara jay, but nobody can touch jayden with her extremely hot looks. Haha gonna come to jennas defence now. About the cum dumpster comment. She is known for spitting cum out she never swallows what garbage can or dumpster rejects the contents put in? Dunno After taking a second look at thiago alves with (a cap on because of his balding) I think he looks really good.


is that you ....tito ??


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

jack meoff said:


> is that you ....tito ??


Haha I haven't been to active in this forum. But I can be known as the original pervert OP. Defender of pornstars and other women who get my perverted juices flowing. I'll defend jenna, jayden, and even Edith to the death. Any word on a fighter who has nailed edith? That fighter will be worshipped in my shrine of perversion


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

DA_sasori said:


> Haha I haven't been to active in this forum. But I can be known as the original pervert OP. Defender of pornstars and other women who get my perverted juices flowing. I'll defend jenna, jayden, and even Edith to the death. Any word on a fighter who has nailed edith? That fighter will be worshipped in my shrine of perversion


awe , you live by the same beliefs as me young jeidi ..." theres no such thing as whores , just good sports " raise01:


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

jack meoff said:


> awe , you live by the same beliefs as me young jeidi ..." theres no such thing as whores , just good sports " raise01:


I think we can become best friends! This is what've been trying to educate ppl about. Its 2009 let women nail whatever they find attractive. Women more open to sex means more sex for us men. Its a win win situation and dry spells will not happen as often. Edith should have her own appreciation thread. If things keep up I just might start mma join the lightweight division just to mack on Edith. So I can worship myself in my shrine of perversion


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

DA_sasori said:


> I think we can become best friends! This is what've been trying to educate ppl about. Its 2009 let women nail whatever they find attractive. Women more open to sex means more sex for us men. Its a win win situation and dry spells will not happen as often. Edith should have her own appreciation thread. If things keep up I just might start mma join the lightweight division just to mack on Edith. So I can worship myself in my shrine of perversion


you do this ...(read above ) ill do this raise01:...but then , you must get her to dress up in a one piece snowsuit and run the gauntlet , the steal her panties , ring em out into a waterbottle and mail it to me to drink , ok ?thanks man .:thumbsup:


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

DA_sasori said:


> Who do u reckon is a legit hotty that beats out jayden james? Ok if it was sara jay, but nobody can touch jayden with her extremely hot looks. /QUOTE]
> 
> I haven't seen their movies, but I just googled Jayden James and Sara Jay to find out what they look like...and I have to say that based on what I saw, there are many ladies hotter than those two. Just because they put out on film doesn't make them hot in my opinion. However beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so maybe having beholden them in all of their splendor my assessment would change. But thus far I can't see them being anything but run-of-the-mill women who have a willingness to @#$% for money.


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

MLD said:


> DA_sasori said:
> 
> 
> > Who do u reckon is a legit hotty that beats out jayden james? Ok if it was sara jay, but nobody can touch jayden with her extremely hot looks. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## LegTrip (Jul 21, 2009)

N1™ said:


> we already have a akiyama sexyama battlestation warwagon


it's sexwagon you twit.


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

LegTrip said:


> it's sexwagon you twit.


man ...are you always on the rag or something ?


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

Grizzly909 said:


> Machida cant get the ladies cuz he drinks urine what girl would want that!?


A girl? What Machida would want _that_? They golden shower themselves just fine, thank you! :laugh:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I would say that Darth Bader and Mauricio Rua would get tons of girls even if they weren't MMA fighters. 

Chuck Liddell is the only one that I know who is a serial womanisier. There were PAGES dedicated to his conquest. The man is a bonafide Mack Daddy. Plus he is quietly charismatic, which is probably the maina reason he gets laid when he wants. 

I've heard that GSP always gets it, but that's no surprise now is it.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

jack meoff said:


> .........me ........raise01::thumbsup:


You're supposed to have an "h" in your name there, to make it the least bit obscure.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> ...I watch my share of internet porn ahahah.


ive heard this legend before, please direct me to this "porn" you speak of that is apprently available on the interwebs ray01:


----------

